# total eclipse



## bichex (Jul 3, 2019)

Yesterday I was able to shoot a total solar Eclipse in Argentina. A marvel. The second photo is a montage of two images of the exact moment of the total eclipse.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2019)

Cool shots. Well done, bichex.


----------



## bichex (Jul 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Cool shots. Well done, bichex.


gracias


----------



## ethanz (Jul 3, 2019)

Muy bien

Great pictures


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2019)

It is amazing to see. Also difficult to photograph the totality. Good results!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

Wonderful pictures, [U]bichex[/U]. The "sun diamond" effect in the second is great.

Did you use any kind of protection equipment for your gear and eyes?
E.g. did you shoot on live view only?


----------



## bichex (Jul 5, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful pictures, [U]bichex[/U]. The "sun diamond" effect in the second is great.
> 
> Did you use any kind of protection equipment for your gear and eyes?
> E.g. did you shoot on live view only?




Use live view At the time of the total eclipse, no filters are needed. minutes before use 10-step nd filter


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2019)

I remember using baader film filters put in front of the lens back in the film days (abtually they were digital days but with no Live View capabilities). But in this way I could look through the viewfinder (at least a little) and have no fear for my eyes since baader film is supposed to stop harmful IR and UV in addition to the 10-stop reduction.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

tron said:


> I remember using baader film filters put in front of the lens back in the film days (abtually they were digital days but with no Live View capabilities). But in this way I could look through the viewfinder (at least a little) and have no fear for my eyes since baader film is supposed to stop harmful IR and UV in addition to the 10-stop reduction.


I use these baader film filters for my teleskope. Of course you'll always have to check them first before use.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

bichex said:


> Use live view At the time of the total eclipse, no filters are needed. minutes before use 10-step nd filter


Thanks for your reply.


----------

